# donni show (sum1 had to do it)



## VieT

what did every1 get ??

me and the missus went not expecting to buy anything.. but went prepared to buy a corn or 2 .. came back with:

1 x crimson corn (stunning colours)
1 x albino belle rat snake (dont remember much of it.... the missus bought it)
1 x royal python (my first.. never really interested me but this 1 did )
1 x pack of pepper roaches (as feeder but looking more like pets )

and then some equipment.. spending a total of around £150 wich isnt bad i dont think... but still 2 much considering 

peace

James


----------



## nathanjupp

i could of eaily spent spent spent lol, all looked so awesome but the cash flow stopped me  maybe come september ...lol


----------



## VieT

all ours settling in... if i had the money there were some stunning snakes there... missus dragged me away when sum1 said "we do payment plans" cus i wud of spent a fortune 

saw alot of people... and a few people noticed me  thanks to sami n mason for the stickers... saw polywog and a few others (names i cant remember ) good day.. but bloody hot !!

peace

Ka,es


----------



## reptiles-ink

I bought a heater and thats it.
Thought it was terrible this time, unless you wanted royals or geckos.
Saying that I might have a stall at the next one.


----------



## crafty

i only got some breeder boxes for my mice
was very tempted by a royal or two
but if id come home with another snake id be looking for somewhere else to live right now.


----------



## herpteman

Some friends of ours (Bezy Bee) went & got 2 x BRBs, 2 x adult corns, 3 x Hogg Island Dwarf Boas & 2 x Leos. And they're picking up 4 Royals for themselves & 3 Royals for us on the way back to Scotland! Mad, or what?


----------



## VieT

yeh.. loads of geckos.... MAD ... 

some stunning royals there 

peace

James


----------



## Herp_boi

shame i couldnt go. Was there any hognose there? mexican? or westerns?
Any ackies?
Cheers Nick


----------



## VieT

Herp_boi said:


> shame i couldnt go. Was there any hognose there? mexican? or westerns?
> Any ackies?
> Cheers Nick


 table with nothing but westers on (i think) £35 each


----------



## Herp_boi

wow quick reply. Cheers mate.


----------



## sami

and a load of baby ackies on the table next to ours


----------



## hermanlover

VieT said:


> table with nothing but westers on (i think) £35 each


ye i got one from there, and its looking like its a hypo green! whoooo!! :lol2: 

and there were mexi blacks! but i bought them! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hullreptilelover

Didnt get chance to browse much as we were too busy on the table selling vivs.
Did manage to pick up my new baby though....


----------



## crafty

sami said:


> and a load of baby ackies on the table next to ours


those ackies were awesome 
might have to look in them:lol2:


----------



## Nienna

Have to admit, I wasn't all that impressed. All I could honestly say I was very tempted by was a Pinstripe female from John Berry Reptiles. Shame I didn't have the pennies


----------



## bampoisongirl

i got these beauties! 

THE GHOST


















My dumerils boa


















my amel, Blaze, with a bit of zigzag goin on?


----------



## Bernie

It was the first time I'd been to a show other than educational, and quite enjoyed it. Learnt the lesson that early is better as a lot of stock had been sold (BRB's :-|) and for those into their leopard geckos it was heaven. John Berry had a beautiful pair of hypo Nicaraguan dwarfs that were a bargain price if I'd had the cash and our IJ breeder Marie was there with some lovey corns and this years clutch of IJ's which were stunning. Met Sami and Mason, (nice to meet you! ) who had some lovely BCI's with very clean colours and saddles, for which I almost parted with my cash! Saw a few Kahl strain albinos that caught my eye and made my wallet wince! Ohhh to win the lottery.... But I did settle on this little lady, her name is Ruby, she's a Central american dwarf BCI 50% het albino from Boadave! Thanks Dave! She's gorgeous and settling in nicely, somewhere quiet.


----------



## dannylatics

To be honest I thought the show was awful, nothing of real interest, especially retic wise, to me it goes to show how far the UK is behind the US reptile show wise


----------



## mEOw

it was a complete waste of time.. would have been a more productive day if i had stayed in bed...lol.. wall to wall leopard geckos.. couple of interesting things there but nothing that really jumped out at me and nothing im looking for..lol..


----------



## Dale42

well the thing is, is that i the uk the shows are only breeder meeting and the shops dont sell animals so most of the things are there are animal we already have and thats why if you want a good deal and something different you go to hamms or the 1 in holland so most of us go to sell and have a good reptile day out, i didnt go but i have been told they are pretty much all the same in this country and i went to a small one in norwich last year and loved it as it is not everyday i am filled with people who all love reptiles and dont think i am strande because of it, so go to a big show in europe if you dont wont just a good day out


----------



## dannylatics

But my point is that we live in the UK!!! Why are we a million years behind the Dutch, Germans and the Americans!!! We are The UK!! NO way should be behind the likes of germany holland etc!!!


----------



## Dale42

yeah i no its silly as we are a country loved well ment to be but to be honest i live in norfolk so i am used to liveing in the middle of nowhere is everything good miles away, sorry if i came a crossed a bit off a arse hole didnt mean to


----------



## boafa

Wasn't Henry Batton there?......he sells retics


----------



## Thrasops

dannylatics said:


> But my point is that we live in the UK!!! Why are we a million years behind the Dutch, Germans and the Americans!!! We are The UK!! NO way should be behind the likes of germany holland etc!!!


Yeeees, but don't see what your point is, really. Some of the best keepers/breeders in the world are in Europe. They are miles ahead of us in the variety of species that they routinely work with. Same with U.S.

In fact Germany has one of the best reputations with regard to keeping and breeding exotics.


----------



## Ssthisto

dannylatics said:


> But my point is that we live in the UK!!! Why are we a million years behind the Dutch, Germans and the Americans!!! We are The UK!! NO way should be behind the likes of germany holland etc!!!


There's a simple reason we're behind the big European shows.

Breeders meetings (what we have) are just on this side of being legal. Meetings of hobbyists selling their excess stock. And that's exactly what you see - people who sell their extra baby corns and royals and leos and more corns and maybe some more leos and oh look there's some leos.

Shops and people who do it as a business ... that's where it gets to be a problem. Having a pet shop license pretty much means you can't sell anything live at a show, even if it's your own personal surplus stock. 

I suspect that the European shows do not have this restriction. Being a business doesn't automatically mean you can't sell animals.

Now, the problem is... if lots of people say "That was crap, I'm not going to the next one" then the breeders who supplied the animals you were looking at are going to think:

What's the point of going to the next one? 
It's expensive to get there in petrol, 
I have to pay to book a table, 
I have to take the time to price up, box up and sort out all my animals for sale,
I have to set out my display at Doncaster, under time pressure
I have to consider knocking down the price I'd planned on selling them for or people might look and say too expensive and move down to the next table, 
I run the risk of my animals suffering if the hall's too hot
I have to deal with the inevitable numpties who get in and think it'd be ace to buy a tarantula or snake to scare (neighbour/family/schoolmates) and don't care to set it up right...
And after I do all that, nobody's going to show up?

Yup, enough of people saying "Awww, it was only leos and corns, why would I go to the next one?" will pretty much ensure that there WON'T be anything "interesting" at the next one. Yes, there will be a lot of leos and corns. Everyone breeds them because they're easy to breed. But I saw plenty of "something interestings" to keep my attention. You just had to get there FIRST THING - when the doors opened - and walk 'round quickly before the crowds really piled in. We were out and finished by 11:15. Still plenty on the tables at that point!

What did I buy?

No animals. I was tempted by ackies, but don't have a setup already running for them. I would have LOVED the pinstripe female on John Berry's table but didn't quite have enough pennies on the day.

So we got:
1 copy of Designer Morphs (and Onissarle spent time talking to John about our future Royal breeding plans)
1 medium-length snake hook
25 baby African Land Snails (which will be feeders/feeder breeders, not pets)
10 mouse cages with lids and bottles from the nice fella by the door (They're already in use)
2 T-shirts to wear on the reptile display we're doing for a school this year (Lace monitor and royal pythons)
1 Crested gecko hat (which Oni got because it looks like our crestie Jareth)

And 2 combination hayfever/summer colds. Blehhh.

It was worth going just for the cages.
It was worth going just to talk to John Berry.
It was worth going to support the breeders who take time to do the shows.


----------



## Crownan

Did anyone see how much BRB babies were going for?


----------



## jav07

Ssthisto said:


> There's a simple reason we're behind the big European shows.
> 
> Breeders meetings (what we have) are just on this side of being legal. Meetings of hobbyists selling their excess stock. And that's exactly what you see - people who sell their extra baby corns and royals and leos and more corns and maybe some more leos and oh look there's some leos.
> 
> Shops and people who do it as a business ... that's where it gets to be a problem. Having a pet shop license pretty much means you can't sell anything live at a show, even if it's your own personal surplus stock.
> 
> I suspect that the European shows do not have this restriction. Being a business doesn't automatically mean you can't sell animals.
> 
> Now, the problem is... if lots of people say "That was crap, I'm not going to the next one" then the breeders who supplied the animals you were looking at are going to think:
> 
> What's the point of going to the next one?
> It's expensive to get there in petrol,
> I have to pay to book a table,
> I have to take the time to price up, box up and sort out all my animals for sale,
> I have to set out my display at Doncaster, under time pressure
> I have to consider knocking down the price I'd planned on selling them for or people might look and say too expensive and move down to the next table,
> I run the risk of my animals suffering if the hall's too hot
> I have to deal with the inevitable numpties who get in and think it'd be ace to buy a tarantula or snake to scare (neighbour/family/schoolmates) and don't care to set it up right...
> And after I do all that, nobody's going to show up?
> 
> Yup, enough of people saying "Awww, it was only leos and corns, why would I go to the next one?" will pretty much ensure that there WON'T be anything "interesting" at the next one. Yes, there will be a lot of leos and corns. Everyone breeds them because they're easy to breed. But I saw plenty of "something interestings" to keep my attention. You just had to get there FIRST THING - when the doors opened - and walk 'round quickly before the crowds really piled in. We were out and finished by 11:15. Still plenty on the tables at that point!
> 
> What did I buy?
> 
> No animals. I was tempted by ackies, but don't have a setup already running for them. I would have LOVED the pinstripe female on John Berry's table but didn't quite have enough pennies on the day.
> 
> So we got:
> 1 copy of Designer Morphs (and Onissarle spent time talking to John about our future Royal breeding plans)
> 1 medium-length snake hook
> 25 baby African Land Snails (which will be feeders/feeder breeders, not pets)
> 10 mouse cages with lids and bottles from the nice fella by the door (They're already in use)
> 2 T-shirts to wear on the reptile display we're doing for a school this year (Lace monitor and royal pythons)
> 1 Crested gecko hat (which Oni got because it looks like our crestie Jareth)
> 
> And 2 combination hayfever/summer colds. Blehhh.
> 
> It was worth going just for the cages.
> It was worth going just to talk to John Berry.
> It was worth going to support the breeders who take time to do the shows.


an excellent post i'm glad richard does not see some of the comments.it takes alot of effort to run and keep running the shows and then you get people moaning on and slagging them off:bash:
i'm sure if the 3 ihs shows stopped there would be alot more moaners.
i know at this moment certain people are slogging their guts out wasteing thier own time and effort into getting a much bigger show in september granted it will be more leo's and corns but at least they are making the effort:Na_Na_Na_Nas;i was the nice fella by the door.


----------



## pankthesnake

Crownan said:


> Did anyone see how much BRB babies were going for?


we managed to pick up an 07 female for £75, bit of a bargain really.

she has just fed too...


----------



## ratboy

mEOw said:


> it was a complete waste of time.. would have been a more productive day if i had stayed in bed...lol.. wall to wall leopard geckos.. couple of interesting things there but nothing that really jumped out at me and nothing im looking for..lol..


At the same time... try having a table of nice rat snakes like say Taiwans, Leopards etc next to a table full of £10 corn snakes and see how many you sell. You'll be lucky to cover the table cost.

Hmmmm.... look mum... Taiwanese beauty snake going to get to 8 feet can be snappy and he wants £80 ?

Hmmmm.... look mum... Corn snake going to get to 4.5 feet, does not bite and I get one free when you buy two of those pretty £15 orange ones ? 

That's a tough choice son !!!


Geckos, Beardies, Corns and Royals sell. If you were likely to sell more than 2 or 3 of anything else, they would be worth taking.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

we got 2 mossy frogs, courtesy of pollywog, thanks andy :2thumb: <<we were on the waiting list>>
a dart frog, and some fruit beetles and lots of free wood!


----------



## ratboy

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we got 2 mossy frogs, courtesy of pollywog, thanks andy :2thumb:


I saw those  They were well cool


----------



## Ssthisto

jav07 said:


> an excellent post i'm glad richard does not see some of the comments.it takes alot of effort to run and keep running the shows and then you get people moaning on and slagging them off:bash:
> i'm sure if the 3 ihs shows stopped there would be alot more moaners.


No kidding. Even if I might want to change this or that or the other, I sure don't want to see them stop existing entirely!



> ps;i was the nice fella by the door.


Very nice to meet you then  We were the trio that paid in two-pound coins 



ratboy said:


> At the same time... try having a table of nice rat snakes like say Taiwans, Leopards etc next to a table full of £10 corn snakes and see how many you sell. You'll be lucky to cover the table cost.
> 
> Hmmmm.... look mum... Taiwanese beauty snake going to get to 8 feet can be snappy and he wants £80 ?
> 
> Geckos, Beardies, Corns and Royals sell. If you were likely to sell more than 2 or 3 of anything else, they would be worth taking.


Now, Ratboy... I didn't actually SEE you at the show... did you have a table, or were you just up for a wander this time?

I was looking for some nice non-corn rat snakes too!


----------



## ratboy

Ssthisto said:


> Very nice to meet you then  We were the trio that paid in two-pound coins
> 
> Now, Ratboy... I didn't actually SEE you at the show... did you have a table, or were you just up for a wander this time?


I was there for a wander Ssthisto. I have absolutely nothing to sell... I have some eggs cooking though.

I didn't arrive until gone 12:00 ... It was a Saturday... we were travelling from Surrey ... and trust me I NEED beauty sleep 

Shame to have missed you hun.


----------



## Ssthisto

Ahh, we'd been gone nearly an hour by then. We tend to arrive first thing, before the doors open, and since I don't do well in crowds or "too warm" (especially since my hayfever's been joined by a nasty cold) we don't stay all that long. 

Please tell me you're going to have a lovely albino radiated rat snake that I can steal away to be mine forever and ever... met one when we went to Shropshire Exotics a couple of months back and goodness, they're BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## ratboy

Ssthisto said:


> Ahh, we'd been gone nearly an hour by then. We tend to arrive first thing, before the doors open, and since I don't do well in crowds or "too warm" (especially since my hayfever's been joined by a nasty cold) we don't stay all that long.
> 
> Please tell me you're going to have a lovely albino radiated rat snake that I can steal away to be mine forever and ever... met one when we went to Shropshire Exotics a couple of months back and goodness, they're BEAUTIFUL.


I have 5 eggs cooking from a pair of 100% het albinos. But... they are all spoken for before they have hatched :Na_Na_Na_Na: So you can put the 'snake' burgler kit away


----------



## Ssthisto

Awww, darn. 

And I'd already painted my jumper all stripey!


----------



## martin day

does anyone know how much the ackies were and what date the next show is


----------



## captaincarot

i bought half the landscaping stuff from pollywogs table, and nearly bought 2 green tree frogs from sami and mason, but that one went pearshaped, managed to talk my self out of buying 4 dartfrogs, and put in an order for 3 mossies from pollywog, those damned frogs weere too cute to resist.

i will be going in september, because sami is going to organise a nice couple of female green tree frogs for me hopefully.:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto

Saw hatchling ackies for about £100 each, and an adult male for £150.

Next show in Doncaster is in September.


----------



## hermanlover

i cant see why everyone is complaining, i thought it was quite good really considering the time of year etc, september is always bigger as all the hatchlings are ready by then. 

it was good to see everyone there anyway, cheer up people! be greatful its one thing that the RSPCA havent f***** up for us yet!


----------



## stuartdouglas

My first one and I wasn't overly impressed. However was tempted to get a young Anaconda form the table near the door, luckily I was distracted by a lovely young Welsh lady who stopped to talk to me about them. I know which of the two I would rather have taken home with me:whistling2:


----------



## hermanlover

stuartdouglas said:


> My first one and I wasn't overly impressed. However was tempted to get a young Anaconda form the table near the door, luckily I was distracted by a lovely young Welsh lady who stopped to talk to me about them. I know which of the two I would rather have taken home with me:whistling2:


i agree it wasnt the best show i have been to, but wasnt bad, people have to appreciate a lot of the snakes and lizards etc arent old enough or havent hatched yet, so cant be sold there. 

and apparently in september it is going to be in a bigger room with more tables, but that is just what i have heard, not sure if it is true. 

lee


----------



## captaincarot

californiankinglover said:


> i agree it wasnt the best show i have been to, but wasnt bad, people have to appreciate a lot of the snakes and lizards etc arent old enough or havent hatched yet, so cant be sold there.
> 
> and apparently in september it is going to be in a bigger room with more tables, but that is just what i have heard, not sure if it is true.
> 
> lee


sign on wall said it was in the main hall with room for up to 200 tables


----------



## hermanlover

captaincarot said:


> sign on wall said it was in the main hall with room for up to 200 tables


sounds good!! i better try and get a loan, and start building vivs!! :lol2: only joking, i think im done on snakes now, but i do have a nice tank for some frogs :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## captaincarot

californiankinglover said:


> sounds good!! i better try and get a loan, and start building vivs!! :lol2: only joking, i think im done on snakes now, but i do have a nice tank for some frogs :whistling2::lol2:


I could hvae easily spent a fortune in there, i'm gonna be in real trouble in september, think i'd better start the viv work now.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

i've got to admit that the show was full of leos etc but thats what you go for. brilliant post  Ssthisto

. it's also about whats available at that time of year as well. as with hamm. and if you want to see fancier stuff there, source it and sell it once you breed it.


----------



## crafty

jav07 said:


> ps;i was the nice fella by the door.


i also got some of the mouse boxes but to be honest i should have got more.
are you going in sept?
gona need to get some more from you i think


----------



## RepMad189

I picked up a 08 female Common Boa form Mason and Sami (thanks again guys she is stunning) and my OH picked up a piar of spotted pythons from Boadave. The female is a hissy spitty lil S**t so i love her already. Tried to tag me while i changed her water today. Bless.


----------



## Bernie

RepMad189 said:


> I picked up a 08 female Common Boa form Mason and Sami (thanks again guys she is stunning) and my OH picked up a piar of spotted pythons from Boadave. The female is a hissy spitty lil S**t so i love her already. Tried to tag me while i changed her water today. Bless.


That made me laugh! I got an 08 boa from Boadave and she's a fiesty little madam, when I change her water, she hisses at me and attempted 3 strikes on the first night!! I think he breeds 'em mean!! :2thumb:


----------



## emmipez1989

My lovely ghost male (yes it has got a knob on its head but what man hasn't?)


----------



## bosshogg

crafty said:


> i also got some of the mouse boxes but to be honest i should have got more.
> are you going in sept?
> gona need to get some more from you i think


did you get the square ones or the small shoebox ones i actually saw you walked past me but when i turned around you had vanished into the crowd :lol2:


----------



## jav07

crafty said:


> i also got some of the mouse boxes but to be honest i should have got more.
> are you going in sept?
> gona need to get some more from you i think


yep i'm there in sept although not sure if i will have any left by then


----------



## RepMad189

Bernie said:


> That made me laugh! I got an 08 boa from Boadave and she's a fiesty little madam, when I change her water, she hisses at me and attempted 3 strikes on the first night!! I think he breeds 'em mean!! :2thumb:


Makes it a little more interesting, you feel like you have accomplished something when they finally start to calm down. Although i have a male maclots who is a little stunner but completely off his head... i will be suprised if he becomes soppy tame anytime soon.


----------



## hullreptilelover

RepMad189 said:


> Makes it a little more interesting, you feel like you have accomplished something when they finally start to calm down. Although i have a male maclots who is a little stunner but completely off his head... i will be suprised if he becomes soppy tame anytime soon.


Our macklots is exactly the same! think hes the anti christ of snakes!


----------



## crafty

bosshogg said:


> did you get the square ones or the small shoebox ones i actually saw you walked past me but when i turned around you had vanished into the crowd :lol2:


i got the small shoebox ones 
really should have got some more:bash:
i saw you aswell but by the time id finished what i was doing you were gone:lol2:


----------



## crafty

jav07 said:


> yep i'm there in sept although not sure if i will have any left by then


well if you do il defo be getting some more from you:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

i have some of them but there missing the lids don't know if there any good for you but if there are PM me.


----------



## crafty

bosshogg said:


> i have some of them but there missing the lids don't know if there any good for you but if there are PM me.


pmd you


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *Ssthisto*
> It was worth going to support the breeders who take time to do the shows.


Good point Toyah :cheers:



> Original post by *mEOw*
> it was a complete waste of time..would have been amore productive day if i had stayed in bed...lol.. wall to wall leopard geckos.. couple of interesting things there but nothing that really jumped out at me and nothing im looking for..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original post by* ratboy*
> At the same time... try having a table of nice rat snakes like say Taiwans, Leopards etc next to a table full of £10 corn snakes and see how many you sell. You'll be lucky to cover the table cost.
Click to expand...

Ya,

Interesting cultivars or rare/ unusual species are not easy on the budget! :whistling2:

This I.H.S. show is rather early in the Season for many 2008 animals to be hatched & feeding, however, it's our policy to support the I.H.S. & therefore we attended & enjoyed the day.

We spoke with Richard with regard to the heat in the hall & requested that the roof vents be opened by the maintenance as some animals were being adversely affected. John Berry's B.P.'s were under some extreme heat.

This was attended to a.s.a.p. & the hall temperature reduced considerably. : victory:

Regards. Lex


----------



## bosshogg

ohhh i think i was drooling over your corns! Were you in the middle near the front??


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *bosshog*
> ohhh i think i was drooling over your corns! Were you in the middle near the front??


Yup,

That was us alright. : victory:

Wait for a little later in the year as most of our Corn hatchlings are now only starting to 'pip'..........will have some interesting choices again this year!

Mandarina Rat Snakes are all, but, spoken for........dependent upon the gender of the clutch.

Honduran Milk Snakes - still waiting for eggs.

Ball Pythons - still waiting for eggs.

Cheers. 

Lex


----------



## Geckosss

The SHOW was crap..waist of time i wished i had never gone... only good thing that come out of it was i got to put faces to names.
but then i could ask for a pic on here and save £60 travel let alone the boring drive.
Geckos was stunning my friend bought two of redgex (or who im told is redgex) BOTH dont feed real good deal... for him!!
they are one female sunglow and one SNAKE EYE RAPTOR as far as i know there was only one of these there so u know who u are.Thanks a lot

Oh yeah while im at it the women in pink top that was very stropy and wouldnt let ppl park prop.. or let in to show With them at 10.15 even if we joined the pointless group. we still could not go in with them... i was REALLY OFFENDED ME with your rudness.hope i never have to talk to her again.

Moan over.


----------



## jav07

Geckosss said:


> The SHOW was crap..waist of time i wished i had never gone... only good thing that come out of it was i got to put faces to names.
> but then i could ask for a pic on here and save £60 travel let alone the boring drive.
> Geckos was stunning my friend bought two of redgex (or who im told is redgex) BOTH dont feed real good deal... for him!!
> they are one female sunglow and one SNAKE EYE RAPTOR as far as i know there was only one of these there so u know who u are.Thanks a lot
> 
> Oh yeah while im at it the women in pink top that was very stropy and wouldnt let ppl park prop.. or let in to show With them at 10.15 even if we joined the pointless group. we still could not go in with them... i was REALLY OFFENDED ME with your rudness.hope i never have to talk to her again.
> 
> Moan over.


which woman in the pink top....where were you trying to park?


----------



## RedGex

Geckosss said:


> The SHOW was crap..waist of time i wished i had never gone... only good thing that come out of it was i got to put faces to names.
> but then i could ask for a pic on here and save £60 travel let alone the boring drive.
> Geckos was stunning my friend bought two of redgex (or who im told is redgex) BOTH dont feed real good deal... for him!!
> they are one female sunglow and one SNAKE EYE RAPTOR as far as i know there was only one of these there so u know who u are.Thanks a lot
> 
> Moan over.


Yes, we do know who we are! He bought off us and Ive had a pm regarding them, which I replied to pointing out hes not had them long, they spent a day at a show then went to a new home and he should maybe give them a chance to settle in. Its been less than 4 days.

We'd also appreciate a little common courtesy? You've both been pretty blunt. These are living animals, they can be expected to have off days. And I don't know what has happened to them since the show. 

Its Melons place to come to us with a problem, which he has. So to you - Thanks a lot!


----------



## lobley

Geckosss said:


> The SHOW was crap..waist of time i wished i had never gone... only good thing that come out of it was i got to put faces to names.
> but then i could ask for a pic on here and save £60 travel let alone the boring drive.
> Geckos was stunning my friend bought two of redgex (or who im told is redgex) BOTH dont feed real good deal... for him!!
> they are one female sunglow and one SNAKE EYE RAPTOR as far as i know there was only one of these there so u know who u are.Thanks a lot
> 
> Oh yeah while im at it the women in pink top that was very stropy and wouldnt let ppl park prop.. or let in to show With them at 10.15 even if we joined the pointless group. we still could not go in with them... i was REALLY OFFENDED ME with your rudness.hope i never have to talk to her again.
> 
> Moan over.


i thought the show was pretty good for the time of year.
i dont think it right to slag a breeder off on a puplic forum about two leos not eating well, when you have only had them four days.i bought my giant APTOR off redgex on Sunday and in the past have bought quite a few off them and never have i had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Geckosss

YOUR LUCKY I DONT SHOW MY PM FROM REDGEX STATING HE HAS A PARASITE PROB!!

quite frankley if i had know that was him i would never allow him to of bought them.

Goin to a reptile show for the 1st time it could well look alot better then what it was.
The womens name i dont know... she gave me greif when trying to unload (at that time in the morn thats the last thing i want...followed by she was letting non members join and enter early.... So we asked her for the same deal will join now if let in she said no....then 5 min after let 3 more join and go in!!! 
THAT IS NOT ON!

Iv spoke to melon as you want to name names and there still not eating... seems every other gecko that my friends bought back from that show(from other breeders) eat n shed well. 

Id agree they can go in to shock ...But if they never sort there selfs out what are you prepared to do? (if any thing) 
Please write your responce on here so melon can read it.

Thanks paul.


----------



## Dan

Paul, why does "melon" need you to do this? Is he not capable of sorting his own problems in a grown up manner?

As for your problems at the show, if you had this attitude at the door i wouldn't have let you in - period.

So YOU didnt have a good day, doesn't mean the show was "crap" - just means you're sulking because it wasn't what YOU wanted.
I went to the show and saw absolutely nothing that interests me at all. Am i posting on here about how crap it was? Nope. Do you know why? Because i made the most of it, spoke to new and old faces (some older than others eh Steve  )and watched others enjoy themselves. There were corns, geckos and royals - pretty much the staple of any show these days. 
If you don't like that i suggest you either keep your whiney behind at home next time or step up, get a table and have some things there that you think others would like to see.

By all means reply to this post in your own eloquent style of drivel.


----------



## RedGex

Geckosss said:


> YOUR LUCKY I DONT SHOW MY PM FROM REDGEX STATING HE HAS A PARASITE PROB!!
> 
> quite frankley if i had know that was him i would never allow him to of bought them.
> 
> 
> Iv spoke to melon as you want to name names and there still not eating... seems every other gecko that my friends bought back from that show(from other breeders) eat n shed well.
> 
> Id agree they can go in to shock ...But if they never sort there selfs out what are you prepared to do? (if any thing)
> Please write your responce on here so melon can read it.
> 
> Thanks paul.


Im lucky am I???? Whys that because youve not said anything about one of my geckos, which has been in STRICT quarantine, which I BOUGHT IN, that CAME TO ME with parasites and was at the vet within a week AND had multiple tests and treatments, WHICH YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT? Well thank goodness for that.

You think I have something to hide??? 

I suggest you stop talking about something which as far as im concerned has nothing to do with you. 

And thanks to your attitude, chances are we'll be very unlikely to give you the time of day in future.


----------



## Chimp

redgex u hav pm


----------



## lobley

Geckosss said:


> YOUR LUCKY I DONT SHOW MY PM FROM REDGEX STATING HE HAS A PARASITE PROB!!
> 
> quite frankley if i had know that was him i would never allow him to of bought them.
> 
> i do know about the problem with the parasites!i know the FACTS.
> That leo was bought with parasites (unbeknown to redgex.obviously)and i know the time,stress and upset that redgex went through trying to save that little leo.So no that has not put me off buying leos from redgex.
> 
> Oh and im sorry,anybody would think it was you that was the buyer from redgex!
> I dont honestly know what you are getting from these posts,this has nothing whatsoever to do with you,its melon that bought the leos not you.
> You say that all other leos bought from the show have always eaten and shed well,well yes maybe so,but come on,its been four days!


----------



## Ssthisto

Geckosss said:


> The womens name i dont know... she gave me greif when trying to unload (at that time in the morn thats the last thing i want...followed by she was letting non members join and enter early.... So we asked her for the same deal will join now if let in she said no....then 5 min after let 3 more join and go in!!!
> THAT IS NOT ON!


If you were being as confrontational then as you are at the moment, I'm not surprised. They are not obligated to let you in at all as it was a society-organised event - and up until the last show last year, you had to have been a member in advance (and usually two weeks in advance!) in order to enter at all, none of this later entry for non-members stuff.
I was under the impression personally that you had to have paid *in advance* to get in at the members' time, and if I hadn't had my membership card months ago, I certainly wouldn't have expected to be able to get in at the members' time even if I DID join on the day.



> Iv spoke to melon as you want to name names and there still not eating... seems every other gecko that my friends bought back from that show(from other breeders) eat n shed well.


You're saying every other gecko from the show has already eaten AND shed? Hell, I wouldn't have even TRIED to feed until a full week after they got home unless they were VERY small or very weak... and if they were very small or very weak, why were they bought in the first place?


----------



## ratboy

reticulatus said:


> some older than others eh Steve


Cheeky bugger.

I didn't go with any expectations either. Like Dan I was there for a good day out and to meet people I knew but hadn't met before ... and that's exactly what I got


----------



## Geckosss

Awww did my post upset ppl...((((((((hugs)))))))) you feel better about ya selfs now?? no.. hot milk n cookies make it any better?? 
Your boring me now.


I did not go there in a mood im one of the most happiest ppl you could meet.
i felt that letting only certain ppl join that day and enter early and not others is a bit out of line maybe thats just me.

I only wrote the post as i felt redgex should of at least said "sorry mate".
it could happen to any one. a little understanding go's a long way.
i would say i know a fair bit about parasites iv saved countless abouts of sick geckos.
(never sold one yet but if i do or one becomes ill i will replace it or money back)

Tho i will say sorry for the word "crap" i felt is was a small show i did expect somthing a little more. and by no means is a norm reptile show only consist of corns, geckos and royals - Did none of you go ham (germany)??

Iv also red about putting ppl of buying from him. Dont be this was never ment to do that... i just wanted to see how he felt about it.And how he would help a customer With problems.
(no offense ok)

Thanks paul


----------



## Northwest reps

I bought 5 or 6 Leopard geckos off redgex and am very happy with them all They have all now settled in and have started feeding Top quality leos Thanks


----------



## RedGex

We are always approachable people and go out of our way to help people who have problems with their Leos, whether they were bought from us or not. I am sure if you had approached us directly and in a friendly manner you would have found the same. At the end of the day we will do anything we can to help Melon with his new leos, however until they they have had a chance to recover from what was an extremely stressful and hot day (we were in direct sunlight most of the day and although we covered them and provided water it was still too warm) to see if they will then begin eating there is little that can be done. As ssthisto said some people wouldn't even offer food for a week until they have settled properly. The leos were neither young or underweight so a few days without food will do them no harm.

You're concern about 1 of our leos having parasites is no issue, as the geckos we had on sale had never even been in the same building, the sick leo was kept COMPLETELY separate and we observed STRICT hygiene at all times. 

We have sold many geckos and have NEVER sold one which is or has become ill as a result of our husbandry and care. We pay the utmost care and attention to all our animals and i'm sure anyone who knows us or has purchased from us previously will agree.

We always like to keep in touch with people we sell to privately, if there are problems we always do our best but its a 2 way thing.
If someone makes comments on a public forum without attempting to discuss it first how do expect us to go out of our way to help?

Also to bring a sick a sick gecko into the equation for ammunition was quite upsetting as they are all at the end of the day, our pets.

please in future if you have a problem, not that these were even your leos, please discuss it with us before making accusations on a public forum.

regards.



Geckosss said:


> Awww did my post upset ppl...((((((((hugs)))))))) you feel better about ya selfs now?? no.. hot milk n cookies make it any better??
> Your boring me now.
> 
> 
> I did not go there in a mood im one of the most happiest ppl you could meet.
> i felt that letting only certain ppl join that day and enter early and not others is a bit out of line maybe thats just me.
> 
> I only wrote the post as i felt redgex should of at least said "sorry mate".
> it could happen to any one. a little understanding go's a long way.
> i would say i know a fair bit about parasites iv saved countless abouts of sick geckos.
> (never sold one yet but if i do or one becomes ill i will replace it or money back)
> 
> Tho i will say sorry for the word "crap" i felt is was a small show i did expect somthing a little more. and by no means is a norm reptile show only consist of corns, geckos and royals - Did none of you go ham (germany)??
> 
> Iv also red about putting ppl of buying from him. Dont be this was never ment to do that... i just wanted to see how he felt about it.And how he would help a customer With problems.
> (no offense ok)
> 
> Thanks paul


----------



## RedGex

Thankyou! I'm glad you are happy with them, were you the guy that bought the outcrosses near the end? they will produce some outstanding babies!!



Northwest reps said:


> I bought 5 or 6 Leopard geckos off redgex and am very happy with them all They have all now settled in and have started feeding Top quality leos Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto

Geckosss said:


> Tho i will say sorry for the word "crap" i felt is was a small show i did expect somthing a little more. and by no means is a norm reptile show only consist of corns, geckos and royals - Did none of you go ham (germany)??


Seems a bit odd comparing a relatively small local society-based show to the largest reptile expo in the world.... I wouldn't compare Doncaster to Daytona, so I won't compare it to Hamm either. If you go expecting Hamm, you certainly will be disappointed. If you go expecting Daytona you'll be disappointed. If you go expecting something sixty tables, with some really nice bits and pieces scattered among the more common species and morphs then you'll get what you're looking for.

1. Doncaster in June is too early for most of the hatchlings to be hatched, let alone feeding properly - the best you're going to see is last year's holdbacks or early this-year's babies.
2. People in the UK are GOING to have lots of corns, geckos and royals, because those are species that breed disgustingly readily in captivity.

Heck, if I have a table at Doncaster next September... there will be exactly three species on it at this point:
Leopard geckos
Corn snakes
Royal Pythons.

Might get Spotted Pythons... but that's only if we're lucky.

Yeah, if you WANT Hamm/Houten/Daytona, then something like one of the IHS breeders' meetings is going to be a bit disappointing.


----------



## ratboy

Going by his user name Geckosss's table would have Geckos on it too


----------



## lobley

Iv also red about putting ppl of buying from him. Dont be this was never ment to do that... i just wanted to see how he felt about it.And how he would help a customer With problems.
(no offense ok)

Thanks paul[/quote]

but melon did pm redgex and he did get a reply from them.
so answer me this,if your intentions wasnt to put people off buying from redgex,what was your point in this post?
Redgex had already offered advice to melon,it wasnt as though melon had the leos for weeks and not eaten and had no help.Its been four days,i certainly wouldnt be worried about my leos not eating for that short time.
I dont think redgex need worry about their reputation.


----------



## Melon

Yes the show wasnt to be as expected as it was so early on in the year. Heck you cant compare these to shows like Houten and Hamm.

We did have a dispute with the table entry. There was a few people who did get in before us due to signing up to the IHS group on that day and no they were not members, we saw them fill out the forms.

When we did try to fill out the form later to find that we were not allowed in due to a cooling off period?!? If that is the case say for example why are you allowed to get Tescos Club Card and start using straight away? they dont turn you away due to loosing your custom. After traveling hours to drive there and be told that of course we were annoyed.

I did PM RedGex about the matter regarding the geckos. 

I have had geckos from all over the world some of which I have personally transfered eg. from Houten. They continue to feed the next day and are all well.

I have had two from Redgex both of which have regurated (cant spell) in other words brought undigested food brought back up (mealworms). It has now been about 5 1/2 days now since eating. I'm just hoping that the stress that they may have encountered at the show (eg. direct sunlight) hasnt affected them.

The RAPTOR (snakeeye) that was sold to me doesnt contain red eye.. so it was actually a APTOR. None the less I do hope these do well.

Both geckos are in quarentine until I am happy with there progress at this moment in time. I am monitoring there weights. 

If they do not increase or steady weight or loose weight drammically I will be sorting some sort of aggreement with RedGex.

Lets leave this arguement at that.

Thanks.


----------



## Geckosss

Boring .... this post was over and done with... and your wrong i can comp it any thing i like thanks.

Or you exp.. why uk cant be as good as germany and i cant comp there pair... think its only fair to inc the lot if not whats the point in goin???
if your really that botherd pretend i never said n have a good night sleep.


----------



## bosshogg

Redgek what table where you i might have bought some of you?
Clare


----------



## Geckosss

Point was redgex never even said sorry. i like the way you all have to have a lil say its nice i feel wanted.

I breed all sorts of reptiles... and if one was ever ill or took il soon after sold i would offer there money back. and def say sorry if i ever had a complant.
im sure redgex is gettin as fed up as every one else on here...but feel free to keep goin.


----------



## Ssthisto

Geckosss said:


> Boring .... this post was over and done with... and your wrong i can comp it any thing i like thanks.
> 
> Or you exp.. why uk cant be as good as germany and i cant comp there pair... think its only fair to inc the lot if not whats the point in goin???
> if your really that botherd pretend i never said n have a good night sleep.


You CAN compare it to anything you like, yes - but quite frankly, it's like expecting to find lobster bisque at McDonalds or looking for a tropical island in your cup of tea.

Hamm is the world's biggest reptile expo.
Daytona is probably the second largest. 
Both of them see THOUSANDS of visitors and hundreds of vendors, and both visitors and vendors come from all over the world.

Comparing a local 60-table event held by a British reptile society that deliberately *eliminates* shops and businesses from selling livestock and only allows *private* breeders to sell their excess stock to a show that has hundreds of vendors, does not prevent pet shop license holders from participating and runs in a country that is NOT hostile to the idea of reptile shows... well, it's always going to be an unfair comparison.

If you want Hamm or Daytona, you need to go to Hamm or Daytona.
If you want to support local reptile shows in the hopes of BUILDING them towards being the sort of international events that Hamm and Daytona have become, join a society and go to every show even if you DON'T buy anything... at least you're supporting the members who chose to spend their day behind a table at the show and encouraging them to keep coming. The more people who attend, the more private breeders will see it worthwhile going to the shows.

But until the laws in Britain change... we won't see a show like Daytona or Hamm over here.


----------



## Geckosss

I dont come on here that much so il just add this before im off out again...

1If a show in my eyes is good il call it good if its shit il call it shit
2If you cant comp shows any where in the world why not wheres the law on that??
(you prob cant afford to go there so you piss n moan at me for goin)
3Why get the ump cos i told the truth melons gecko is sick im not lieing just saying what happen at the show (this thred is all about that)
4didnt make a fuss over it being a aptor when was sold as raptor.. (will you moan about that to)
5If your still goin on about this tomoro dont expect a reply from me this is worse then BIG BROTHER TAKING OVER E4!!!!!!

with that said.. no i didnt mind my p and q's. yes will prob get a pm on that.
and i still did not mean to lose his sales. or get ppl in a mess over it.
No one else has the same prob with there geckos it was prob the heat as i said before he was in a shit place for sunlight that i dont think any one would have seen coming.

Tho i did see welsh breeder take care of that with a huge cover hats off to that man.


----------



## Geckosss

Ssthisto said:


> You CAN compare it to anything you like, yes - but quite frankly, it's like expecting to find lobster bisque at McDonalds or looking for a tropical island in your cup of tea.
> 
> Hamm is the world's biggest reptile expo.
> Daytona is probably the second largest.
> Both of them see THOUSANDS of visitors and hundreds of vendors, and both visitors and vendors come from all over the world.
> 
> Comparing a local 60-table event held by a British reptile society that deliberately *eliminates* shops and businesses from selling livestock and only allows *private* breeders to sell their excess stock to a show that has hundreds of vendors, does not prevent pet shop license holders from participating and runs in a country that is NOT hostile to the idea of reptile shows... well, it's always going to be an unfair comparison.
> 
> If you want Hamm or Daytona, you need to go to Hamm or Daytona.
> If you want to support local reptile shows in the hopes of BUILDING them towards being the sort of international events that Hamm and Daytona have become, join a society and go to every show even if you DON'T buy anything... at least you're supporting the members who chose to spend their day behind a table at the show and encouraging them to keep coming. The more people who attend, the more private breeders will see it worthwhile going to the shows.
> 
> But until the laws in Britain change... we won't see a show like Daytona or Hamm over here.


 
I never said i didnt support them.. im very much behind each and every one of them !!!!!

and as for local 60-table event did u really stand there and count them.. wasnt a few just odd n sods from a shed or boot sale??
(wow bet that upsets ppl)

heres another... ok i wont comp to ham... il do it to cold blooded...
Opps.. they still have more then that show.
yes was 1st show i take that in hand i was pissed at the ppl gettin in that was non members and only joining on that day and being let in there and then.

ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO SAY SHE DID NOT DO THIS I SEE IT WITH MY OWN EYES... SHE WAS GOIN TO LET JAY IN THERE UNTILL SHE SEE HIM WITH 3 OTHERS N THEN SAID NO.
ALOT OF PPL SEE THIS JUST NONE WANT TO SAY IT OUT LOUD WELL I WATCH DON JOLLYS COMPLANERS.. N THIS WAS MINE.LOL LOL

you should all calm ya selfs down you know wont make the show any better by trying to get me to compare it to say... i dont know a fish mongers.. yeah it was good if i went there with it. but i picked ham or even bas/ barking/cold blooded.

Sorry if this upsets you but its only my oppin on the day il buy you a tea at the next one to make up for it.


----------



## Ssthisto

Geckosss said:


> 1If a show in my eyes is good il call it good if its shit il call it shit


Enjoy McDonalds burgers for being McDonalds burgers - don't get pissed off at them because they're not Lobster Bisque. If you choose to go to a McDonalds, don't be disappointed in the menu. 

Doncaster IHS meetings ain't Daytona or Hamm Reptile Expos. They're Doncaster IHS breeder's meetings.



> 2If you cant comp shows any where in the world why not wheres the law on that??
> (you prob cant afford to go there so you piss n moan at me for goin)


I'm not saying that you CAN'T compare them.
I'm just saying that because of the *laws* in Britain - compared to the laws in America or Germany or Holland - it will ALWAYS be an *unfair* comparison.

Do you understand the fact that pet shops and businesses in the UK are FORBIDDEN to sell livestock at UK shows and that last year and this year several shows have been shut down by local councils because there was a pet shop involved in their marketing or running processes?
Do you understand the fact that pet shops and businesses are NOT forbidden to sell livestock at Hamm, Houten or Daytona?

That simple fact alone accounts for the majority of the difference between the shows.

No shop owners = less stock, less range of stock, smaller shows.
Lots of shop owners = more stock, more kinds of animals, and MUCH bigger shows.

I plan to go to Hamm in September. Yeah, it'll probably be a fantastic show (although the crowds will probably make it a pretty miserable day for me) and I'm sure there will be a fair bit of weird and wonderful. But that isn't going to stop me from going to Doncaster to check out the diamonds in the rough either. Sometimes you find something well worth having made the trip for. Sometimes you don't.

Incidentally, the 60-table figure comes from the organisers who said that sixty table spaces were sold. That might be ten stallholders with six tables each. That might be fifteen stallholders with four tables each. That might be sixty tables with sixty stallholders. I'm not sure personally, as I wasn't counting how many individual tableholders there. 

Yes, there were a fair number of 'odds-and-sods' tables. I got some good stuff off a couple of those!



> 4didnt make a fuss over it being a aptor when was sold as raptor.. (will you moan about that to)


I'm not quite sure how you can buy an APTOR as a RAPTOR when the Ruby-Eyed component of RAPTORhood is visibly apparent in the animal. Snake eyes are clearly visible in albino eyes - and even more so when an animal has its pupils constricted due to high light levels.


----------



## Cali2304

I got
2 x leopard geckos
1 x Fantasy Frog
3 x Newts not sure what type thi8nk there are banded they were from the dart frog stall


----------



## Geckosss

Ssthisto said:


> Enjoy McDonalds burgers for being McDonalds burgers - don't get pissed off at them because they're not Lobster Bisque. If you choose to go to a McDonalds, don't be disappointed in the menu.
> 
> Doncaster IHS meetings ain't Daytona or Hamm Reptile Expos. They're Doncaster IHS breeder's meetings.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that you CAN'T compare them.
> I'm just saying that because of the *laws* in Britain - compared to the laws in America or Germany or Holland - it will ALWAYS be an *unfair* comparison.
> 
> Do you understand the fact that pet shops and businesses in the UK are FORBIDDEN to sell livestock at UK shows and that last year and this year several shows have been shut down by local councils because there was a pet shop involved in their marketing or running processes?
> Do you understand the fact that pet shops and businesses are NOT forbidden to sell livestock at Hamm, Houten or Daytona?
> 
> That simple fact alone accounts for the majority of the difference between the shows.
> 
> No shop owners = less stock, less range of stock, smaller shows.
> Lots of shop owners = more stock, more kinds of animals, and MUCH bigger shows.
> 
> I plan to go to Hamm in September. Yeah, it'll probably be a fantastic show (although the crowds will probably make it a pretty miserable day for me) and I'm sure there will be a fair bit of weird and wonderful. But that isn't going to stop me from going to Doncaster to check out the diamonds in the rough either. Sometimes you find something well worth having made the trip for. Sometimes you don't.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure how you can buy an APTOR as a RAPTOR when the Ruby-Eyed component of RAPTORhood is visibly apparent in the animal. Snake eyes are clearly visible in albino eyes - and even more so when an animal has its pupils constricted due to high light levels.


 

I just cant please you can i no matter what i comp the show to.. ok as a one off just for you...

THE SHOW WAS THE NUTS IL BE THERE FOR EVERY ONE THATS HELD THERE I DONT KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKIN SAYIN COLD BLOODED IS BIGGER STOCKED. WOW IM A REAL BAD PERSON N SHOULD HAVE NO DINNER TONIGHT.

as for the eye thing that was my falt the sun was so bright the gecko had his eyes shut tight and i thought it would be more then nasty to make the gecko open them. so i took the word of the seller.(sure u can moan about that.)

i think i need to say this ... i have no probs with redgex his geckos did look the nuts (thats why melon bought them) it was just unlucky sun spot.

I think they could well start feeding before next show.just a simple sorry go's a long way.

Ok u can "moan on".....Now .lol


----------



## jav07

if you were unloading you must of had a table therefore you get in early anyway


----------



## Geckosss

Was droppin of for some one


----------



## Geckosss

should exp a little we was dropping bits of for some one.took all of 10min.
but because was there early i asked if we could join now pay our money and go in with the members the lady said no.
(thats was fine)

then the que started n one by one she was letting non members join that day and go in.Tho had said no to this to my self and a few other.
(come on thats not on is it.)


----------



## RedGex

Melon said:


> I did PM RedGex about the matter regarding the geckos.
> 
> I have had geckos from all over the world some of which I have personally transfered eg. from Houten. They continue to feed the next day and are all well.
> 
> I have had two from Redgex both of which have regurated (cant spell) in other words brought undigested food brought back up (mealworms). It has now been about 5 1/2 days now since eating. I'm just hoping that the stress that they may have encountered at the show (eg. direct sunlight) hasnt affected them.
> 
> The RAPTOR (snakeeye) that was sold to me doesnt contain red eye.. so it was actually a APTOR. None the less I do hope these do well.
> 
> Both geckos are in quarentine until I am happy with there progress at this moment in time. I am monitoring there weights.
> 
> If they do not increase or steady weight or loose weight drammically I will be sorting some sort of aggreement with RedGex.
> 
> Lets leave this arguement at that.
> 
> Thanks.


Well thanks for just giving us a part of the info then. The fact they regurgitated (which you didnt tell us) shows they are NOT non-feeders, surely?? And reduced/non-feeding has occured since the show.

It is often caused by stress. It has been stated other geckos from the show are fine. These two have not lived together, and the gecko does have red-eye I checked her in front of you, as you asked about her eyes, and saw a half and 3/4 red-eye if I remember rightly. You looked at her yourself at the show.

Please give us any important info like this via pm. You previous one was very blunt, therefore so was the reply; no mention of no red-eyes, or regurgitation. We have had geckos regurgitate when they are moved, it is stress. A gecko not feeding for a few days after moving is quite normal. We have had lots that eat immediately, and some take longer. There is always a slightly increased risk of stress when buying from a show. 

If this is to be taken further we will also have to know exactly what has happened to the geckos after the show, up until now. As I said, they were fine until the show, and geckos that others have bought have been fine, as pointed out on this thread.

Also our young ones we didn't sell are home and feeding well and are fine.

Please can we continue this by pm, we are sick by now of having to try and defend ourselves as a result of your 'friend', when we have done nothing wrong.

Regards


----------



## RedGex

Geckosss said:


> Point was redgex never even said sorry. i like the way you all have to have a lil say its nice i feel wanted.
> 
> I breed all sorts of reptiles... and if one was ever ill or took il soon after sold i would offer there money back. and def say sorry if i ever had a complant.
> im sure redgex is gettin as fed up as every one else on here...but feel free to keep goin.



There was a reason I did not feel the need to say sorry.

The pm did not even say hi, it was accusing, without even saying 'you know Im a bit worried theyve not eaten etc....' and fully explaining the situation.

It was very blunt, and in my opinon less than 4 days after a show is not long enough to be gettin short with someone about geckos that won't eat. 

I am one of the most courteous people you could meet, however if people are not bothered to be courteous with me, I struggle to go out of may way to be polite back, however I will not be rude.

I would normally apologise anyway, out of politeness and concern over the person's worry for the gecko.

And you say you werent trying to affect our reputation? so why especially press caps lock when talking about our sick gecko?? And if you wanted to know how our customer care is - ASK CUSTOMERS!!!

Regards


----------



## Melon

They are non feeders.. They regurgated the day after got them back from show.. and eating nothing since.

Oh forgot to mention its brought back up its shed!


----------



## RedGex

Melon said:


> They are non feeders.. They regurgated the day after got them back from show.. and eating nothing since.


So they have been non-feeders since you got them.
Regurgitated mealworms means they must have eaten prior to the show, yes?

Did you take them straight home, could they have heated more in the car? The last lot of geckos we sold that were at the show all day are fine. And I believe your two were two that were coolest.

Please continue this via pm.

All these things you 'forget' to mention are very important. Yes if its is re-gurgitating, it will not regurgitate one thing and not another? Has she shed with you? If not it will have been before the show, and so yes she would have, as it was already in her stomach.... If she shed after the show, its not suprising she regurged it as she is obviously very stressed now. 

What we need to work out is why, as others are fine.


----------



## Dan

adlock:


----------



## Melon

Both geckos were heat mat + thermostat controlled on the way home using a inverter. So great due and attention were taken whilst transfering home.


----------



## RedGex

Melon said:


> Both geckos were heat mat + thermostat controlled on the way home using a inverter. So great due and attention were taken whilst transfering home.


Could that cool them down??


----------



## markandwend

Do people expect Leo's to eat steak and chips as soon as they get them home after they have been moved about all day???
Ive had Leos that didnt eat for 5 weeks after i got them, so 5 f:censor:ing days isnt a lot!
Im looking forward to getting some babies off Redgex, probs at the next show.


----------



## Geckosss

RedGex said:


> There was a reason I did not feel the need to say sorry.
> 
> The pm did not even say hi, it was accusing, without even saying 'you know Im a bit worried theyve not eaten etc....' and fully explaining the situation.
> 
> It was very blunt, and in my opinon less than 4 days after a show is not long enough to be gettin short with someone about geckos that won't eat.
> 
> I am one of the most courteous people you could meet, however if people are not bothered to be courteous with me, I struggle to go out of may way to be polite back, however I will not be rude.
> 
> I would normally apologise anyway, out of politeness and concern over the person's worry for the gecko.
> 
> And you say you werent trying to affect our reputation? so why especially press caps lock when talking about our sick gecko?? And if you wanted to know how our customer care is - ASK CUSTOMERS!!!
> 
> Regards


 

I did ask customers they all said you was one to give a miss.
But i wanted to find out for my self.
And now i see there point.
And to let you know it was shed the gecko brought up not meal worm i know this as was me that took it out. 

There is no point in getting stropy about IT shit happens.
As i said sorry go's along way.

il JUST ADD because some one pm's you blunt ...does NOT mean you have to return with the same bluntness.

As a breeder and a adult i would show the up most respect for any one.
You should understand he is worried about the gecko it shows he cares
why take it out on him? 
ok he was blunt but you cant tell me you have never been blunt you have even said your quite rude(that cant be good for any one)


ppl say things on here with out a voice to back it up you dont know how its really ment.

Maybe if you had said sorry mate...or if it dies money back at next show...knowing full dam well we dont like to see any animal / reptile ill and more then willing to brake out the baby food and give it 100% at keepin it alive.Then you both goin off on one???


----------



## Dirtydozen

Some of the snakes i bought from the show havent eaten, im not bothered. An ackie i bought last year didnt eat for ages, its one of those things. A snake was sold via a mate of mine off my table that unfortunatly died on the way home due to the heat, our table was next to red gex so im sure their stuff was effected in the same way. The person that bought the snake contacted me in the nicest manner possible, they was complaining or throwing blame, they simply wanted me to let my mate know. Is this not how this situation should of been sorted instead of all this crap?
I dont know redgex too well but we spoke whilst at the show and she has previously bought from a mate of mine. Whilst at the show the care of their animals was main priority as were mine, i mean you couldnt see the snakes i had for sale most of the time due to continuinous spaying of the tubs. I think your bang out of order with the way your acting as i received the same kinda of abuse from someone the other day and you sound like a child in most of your posts.
If the leos have brought up mealworms then they aint non feeders are they. You are now saying that it was old skin that was pulled out by yourself and not mealworms but you have already said they are mealworms, why has this changed.
In all honesty if your friend was as funny via a PM as you have been on this thread then i dot think you would of got a sorry of me, you keep banging on about a sorry goes a long way but it doesnt to someone like you raving on about something like this, my opinion.

As for being jealous that you have been to hamm??? big wowee. Yes hamm is great but at the moment its not that appealing to go again just yet due to the crap euro exchange rate. I didnt buy a single thing from this show and i didnt sell too many things but it was still a good day, i went there expecting exactly what it was, if i had gone expecting something that was gonna rival hamm then yes not only would i have been dissappointed but i would of also been a bit dumb


----------



## Geckosss

Dirtydozen said:


> Some of the snakes i bought from the show havent eaten, im not bothered. An ackie i bought last year didnt eat for ages, its one of those things. A snake was sold via a mate of mine off my table that unfortunatly died on the way home due to the heat, our table was next to red gex so im sure their stuff was effected in the same way. The person that bought the snake contacted me in the nicest manner possible, they was complaining or throwing blame, they simply wanted me to let my mate know. Is this not how this situation should of been sorted instead of all this crap?
> I dont know redgex too well but we spoke whilst at the show and she has previously bought from a mate of mine. Whilst at the show the care of their animals was main priority as were mine, i mean you couldnt see the snakes i had for sale most of the time due to continuinous spaying of the tubs. I think your bang out of order with the way your acting as i received the same kinda of abuse from someone the other day and you sound like a child in most of your posts.
> If the leos have brought up mealworms then they aint non feeders are they. You are now saying that it was old skin that was pulled out by yourself and not mealworms but you have already said they are mealworms, why has this changed.
> In all honesty if your friend was as funny via a PM as you have been on this thread then i dot think you would of got a sorry of me, you keep banging on about a sorry goes a long way but it doesnt to someone like you raving on about something like this, my opinion.
> 
> As for being jealous that you have been to hamm??? big wowee. Yes hamm is great but at the moment its not that appealing to go again just yet due to the crap euro exchange rate. I didnt buy a single thing from this show and i didnt sell too many things but it was still a good day, i went there expecting exactly what it was, if i had gone expecting something that was gonna rival hamm then yes not only would i have been dissappointed but i would of also been a bit dumb


 

I did take the shed out... i never said to melon it was any thing else as i thought there was no probs with the geckos.

And as for hamm and the exchange rate. i dont go for the money i go for the reptiles.

And Your also stating that if melon would have pm you saying there not feeding yet you also would have not said sorry at all... you ppl are really nice.


----------



## bosshogg

some of my geckos are been slow to eat but after the stress of the show and the moving them i am not surprised it happens there will eat once there have settled down i think you are been very unfair to redgex IMHO as the show wasn't even a week ago yet! if you get animals from show you have to expect them to be upset and unsettled give the poor bloke a break


----------



## Dirtydozen

Geckosss said:


> I did take the shed out... i never said to melon it was any thing else as i thought there was no probs with the geckos.
> 
> And as for hamm and the exchange rate. i dont go for the money i go for the reptiles.
> 
> And Your also stating that if melon would have pm you saying there not feeding yet you also would have not said sorry at all... you ppl are really nice.


 
I too go for the reps but i go to buy them so if the exchange rate is crap there is much point, if i wanted to look at reps i would go to zoos where they are in nice enclosures not didgy little containers.
Either you or melon stated the leos regurg (mealworms), that is exactly how it was wrote, in brackets.

And please read what i put carefully, i never stated that i wouldnt say sorry, i said if you had PMd me with the same kinda attitude you have had on this thread i wouldnt of been jumping to offer you an apology. Common courtesy goes both ways


----------



## RedGex

Geckosss said:


> I did ask customers they all said you was one to give a miss.
> But i wanted to find out for my self.
> And now i see there point.
> And to let you know it was shed the gecko brought up not meal worm i know this as was me that took it out.
> 
> There is no point in getting stropy about IT shit happens.
> As i said sorry go's along way.
> 
> il JUST ADD because some one pm's you blunt ...does NOT mean you have to return with the same bluntness.
> 
> As a breeder and a adult i would show the up most respect for any one.
> You should understand he is worried about the gecko it shows he cares
> why take it out on him?
> ok he was blunt but you cant tell me you have never been blunt you have even said your quite rude(that cant be good for any one)
> 
> 
> ppl say things on here with out a voice to back it up you dont know how its really ment.
> 
> Maybe if you had said sorry mate...or if it dies money back at next show...knowing full dam well we dont like to see any animal / reptile ill and more then willing to brake out the baby food and give it 100% at keepin it alive.Then you both goin off on one???


If customers told you to steer well clear then
WHY do i have good i-trader rating??
WHY would you buy from me??
You are now talking BULL:censor:

I said I would NOT be rude, I never said I am quite rude!!!!

I would not suggest a refund if it dies, only 4 DAYS after he got it, that would be ridiculous.

I was not very sympathetic because he showed no caring concern for the geckos, he may as well have been talking about a car.

And at what point have you behaved like an adult, and showed anything resembling respect to anyone, from the start of your contribution to this thread?

You are rapidly losing credibility. Please now stay out of this matter it is between us and Melon.


----------



## CBR1100XX

Thread will remain locked any dispute over purchases at Doncaster can be made over the PM system or by other means.


----------

